# Samyang Announcing 3 Lenses on April 28th, 2014



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 22, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/samyang-announcing-3-lenses-on-april-28th-2014/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/samyang-announcing-3-lenses-on-april-28th-2014/">Tweet</a></div>
According to <a href="http://dicahub.com/2014/04/21/%EC%82%BC%EC%96%91%EC%98%B5%ED%8B%B1%EC%8A%A4-%EC%BA%90%EB%85%BC-%EC%9A%A9-35mm-ae-%EB%A0%8C%EC%A6%88-75mm%EC%99%80-12mm-%EC%94%A8%EB%84%A4-%EB%B2%84%EC%A0%84-%EA%B3%B5%EA%B0%9C" target="_blank">DicaHub</a>, Samyang will be announcing the following lenses on April 28, 2014.</p>
<ul>
<li>Samyang 35mm f/1.4 AE for various mounts.</li>
<li>7.5mm T3.8 Fisheye Cinema Lens for Micro 4/3</li>
<li>12mm Cinema Lens for mirrorless systems.</li>
</ul>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://dicahub.com/2014/04/21/%EC%82%BC%EC%96%91%EC%98%B5%ED%8B%B1%EC%8A%A4-%EC%BA%90%EB%85%BC-%EC%9A%A9-35mm-ae-%EB%A0%8C%EC%A6%88-75mm%EC%99%80-12mm-%EC%94%A8%EB%84%A4-%EB%B2%84%EC%A0%84-%EA%B3%B5%EA%B0%9C" target="_blank">DH</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## drs (Apr 25, 2014)

I haven't given up to expect a 50mm cine lens. ;o) To mix lenses isn't really a fun, so the rest of the cine series makes no sense for me at the moment.


----------

